# One of my Favourite Hummingbirds - The Velvet-purple Coronet



## Glenn Bartley (Mar 30, 2020)

This species has always been one of my favourites. When you see them in the wild the flash of purple is just insane!!


----------



## gruhl28 (Mar 30, 2020)

Gorgeous


----------



## HeavyPiper (Mar 30, 2020)

Very nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Click (Mar 30, 2020)

Beautiful pictures.


----------

